# How to get police clearance in Ras Al Khaimah UAE?



## LilibethDizon (Mar 19, 2012)

I need help i lived in the Philippines,My mother needs to get police clearance in Ras al khaimah uae but unfortunately she has no relative or friends there. What is her option(s) to get police clearance?thank you. .


----------

